# 49 Years Ago Today, the 8th of November



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nov 8th, 1965.
The 173rd Airborne.






Please fly your flag on Veteran's Day.

Thank You


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Lot of friends from the 173rd Nam Era. I have much respect for them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Lot of friends from the 173rd Nam Era. I have much respect for them.


The 173rd went through a lot during their time in The Nam.
One 173rd vet was in my PTSD group.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We can handle hoisting the flag Sir. Thanks so much to all who serve/served our Country!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RDP, Dwight and the rest of you that served in Vietnam, thank-you.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Please fly your flag on Veteran's Day.

Thank You[/QUOTE]

This is my usual configuration, . . . though this is a Memorial Day picture.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> RDP, Dwight and the rest of you that served in Vietnam, thank-you.


You're welcome, sir, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

RPD mine as well, he was a dog handler. First name Jack he was from Michigan


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Nov 8th, 1965

I was there at that date.......just outside DaNang.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Flag Flys at our home 365 days a year, 24 hours a day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well being an old boy scout and lacking the proper lighting..we fly in daytime nice weather. Here is ours.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Col. Robert L. Howard is probably the most courageous and toughest American who ever lived


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well being an old boy scout and lacking the proper lighting..we fly in daytime nice weather. Here is ours.


 Modern day LED solar lights sure made it easier to light 24-7.
Off to the VFW dinner tonight small community of about 300 we have a very high percentage of VFW members. Each year some that dine with us will never sit at this table with us again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

God Bless You all and thanks to the men and women who fought for our FREEDOM. God Save This Great Republic!

View attachment 7848


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lest we forget


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It was the stories of Vietnam and the way some sheeple in our country treated them that made me want to serve. God bless all of our Vets but I will add a special thanks to those of the Vietnam era.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

My Flag is out 24/7 unless the wind is really bad and the pole starts whipping around to much. And as all have said God Bless our all military personal. All the military needs is a good leader now!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Modern day LED solar lights sure made it easier to light 24-7.
> Off to the VFW dinner tonight small community of about 300 we have a very high percentage of VFW members. Each year some that dine with us will never sit at this table with us again.


Well hope yall have a great time over there. We made the big fish fry at the VFW closest to us last month. Mighty good groceries. Love hanging out with those folks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> It was the stories of Vietnam and the way some sheeple in our country treated them that made me want to serve. God bless all of our Vets but I will add a special thanks to those of the Vietnam era.


Hear you on the special preference for the Viet Nam Vets. They stay close to my heart because of having some of my contemporaries who paid the ultimate price over there. This is one of my high school classmates who made it back alive and managed to help thin out the herd a bit. He is an old Whisketyta Falls, TX boy. Coyotes Forever..Rah rah rah!
Valor awards for Kenneth R. Burbank


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Valor awards for Kenneth R. Burbank


The DSC is not given out lightly.

"Where do we find such men?"
Ronald Reagan


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Lest we forget


Pheniox, I know you have ANZAC Day where you live, and I assume 11-11 (Since it was the British who started Armistice Day, I believe.)

Here in the states we also have two days set aside, but even our own citizens mix them up.
In May we have Memorial Day, where we honor those military members who died in the service of our country.
November 11th is Veterans Day, where we honor living veterans.

But you are entirely correct with your comment "Lest we forget." Neither group should be forgotten.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is not very much on you tube about my unit, the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
We were a relatively small unit that was based on heavy firepower and mechanized mobility.
The Brigade operated along (and IN) the DMZ, from Khe Sanh to the South China Sea.
This short clip (5 minutes) shows one of our two infantry battalions, 1/61, in the Khe Sanh area sometime in 1969.






I was not in 1/61, so my ruggedly handsome face does not appear, but some of my friends do.
When watching, remember the old Army axiom: "No inspection ready unit is ready for combat, and no combat ready unit is ready for inspection."
Here, then, are my Brothers.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Please fly your flag on Veteran's Day.
> 
> Thank You


This is my usual configuration, . . . though this is a Memorial Day picture.

May God bless,
Dwight[/QUOTE]

Dwight - nice set-up you have there. How far are you from the road? Have you thought of planting a bush or something in front of that basement / cellar door there so it isn't so visible? No need to invite trouble. Just a thought.

God bless,

hansonb4


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He was one of our high school cheer leaders. Played football with him up till about junior year when his Daddy decided he should not play football any longer. Real strong and wiry little dude. Think he got drafted right out of school in around 68. He was a "Shake and Bake" Sgt. For any who may be familiar with the term.
Shake & Bake NCO's


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is one of my best old high school chums. He did not make it back.

James Michael Aston Memorial


----------

